# can not reboot



## jotawski (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi,

I can not reboot my machine either by shutdown -r now or reboot directly.
The symptom is that after power down the bios booted up , the machine logo is showing but no more FreeBSD menu.  My machine is simply sit there with the top left blinking cursor.

for you informations,  uname  -a, is


```
FreeBSD wmc.QAZZAQ.or.th 8.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE #0: Sun Jul 25 19:33:36 ICT 2010     
[email]root@wmc.QAZZAQ.or.th[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/HARIPOONCHAI  i386
```

and here is a diff of GENERIC and HARIPOONCHAI.


```
[wmc] /sys/i386/conf# diff GENERIC HARIPOONCHAI
2c2
< # GENERIC -- Generic kernel configuration file for FreeBSD/i386
---
> # HARIPOONCHAI -- HARIPOONCHAI kernel configuration file for FreeBSD/i386
24c24
< ident		GENERIC
---
> ident		HARIPOONCHAI
35c35
< makeoptions	DEBUG=-g		# Build kernel with gdb(1) debug symbols
---
> #makeoptions	DEBUG=-g		# Build kernel with gdb(1) debug symbols
79d78
< 
89a89
> #
101a102,109
> device		atapicam	# ATAPI CDROM drives from nautilus-cd
> 				# burner
> ###
> #
> # change from ataisa to isa
> #
> device		isa		# ISA bus support
> #
203a212
> device		puc
238d246
< device		sge		# Silicon Integrated Systems SiS190/191
297d304
< options 	USB_DEBUG	# enable debug msgs
339a347,408
> 
> ##
> # postgresql
> ##
> options SHMMAXPGS=65536    
> options SEMMNI=40    
> options SEMMNS=240    
> options SEMUME=40    
> options SEMMNU=120    
>      
>      
> #     
> # firewall, nat, transparent proxy 
> #     
>      
> options IPFIREWALL    
> options IPFIREWALL_VERBOSE    
> options IPFIREWALL_VERBOSE_LIMIT=100	#limit verbosity
> options IPFIREWALL_FORWARD    
> options	IPFIREWALL_NAT		#ipfw kernel nat support
> 
> options IPDIVERT    
>      
> options	IPFILTER		#ipfilter support
> options	IPFILTER_LOG		#ipfilter logging
> options	IPFILTER_LOOKUP		#ipfilter pools
> 
> 
> # LIBALIAS. To build an ipfw kld with nat support enabled, add 
> options	LIBALIAS
> 
> # Link aggregation interface.
> device	lagg
> 
> #options         NETGRAPH                # netgraph(4) system
> #options         NETGRAPH_BLUETOOTH              # ng_bluetooth(4)
> #options         NETGRAPH_BLUETOOTH_SOCKET       # ng_btsocket(4)
> #options         NETGRAPH_BPF
> #options         NETGRAPH_BRIDGE
> 
> device	sound
> device	snd_hda
> device	snd_ich
> options 	SC_HISTORY_SIZE=400	# number of history buffer lines
> device		pass		#CAM passthrough driver
[wmc] /sys/i386/conf#
```

Additionally, I always got this message, RC_SUBR, during start up my machine a few weeks ago.


```
Starting bsdstats.
Posting monthly OS statistics to rpt.bsdstats.org
.: Can't open %%RC_SUBR%%: No such file or directory
Starting avahi-daemon.
Performing sanity check on apache22 configuration:
Syntax OK
Starting apache22.
```

many thanks for any helps and hints.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 20, 2010)

How old your machine is? What command did you use to shutdown/reboot?

IF that is your kernel, that you posted, that it lacks ACPI.
And one thing: *[red]when you build custom kernel, don't name it GENERIC. It makes people confused[/red]*

Try building custom kernel with

```
device		acpi
```


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 20, 2010)

jotawski said:
			
		

> I can not reboot my machine either by shutdown -r now or reboot directly.
> The symptom is that after power down the bios booted up , the machine logo is showing but no more FreeBSD menu.  My machine is simply sit there with the top left blinking cursor.
> ...
> and here is a diff of GENERIC and HARIPOONCHAI.
> ...



Please use the -u option for diff, it's easier to read.



> Additionally, I always got this message, RC_SUBR, during start up my machine a few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



%%RC_SUBR%% looks like a port went wrong during install.  But it's impossible to tell without more details, which should probably be in a different thread unless the reboot problem started at the same time.


----------



## jotawski (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi,

First of all, I thank to the quick response.  For acpi, I have this in my customized kernel which is HARIPOONCHAI.  My machine is 'thinkpad r51e' and about five years old.

Secondly, thanks for a hint on diff and here is a new result


```
[wmc] /sys/i386/conf# diff -u GENERIC HARIPOONCHAI
--- GENERIC	2010-06-14 09:09:06.000000000 +0700
+++ HARIPOONCHAI	2010-07-25 19:15:12.000000000 +0700
@@ -1,5 +1,5 @@
 #
-# GENERIC -- Generic kernel configuration file for FreeBSD/i386
+# HARIPOONCHAI -- HARIPOONCHAI kernel configuration file for FreeBSD/i386
 #
 # For more information on this file, please read the config(5) manual page,
 # and/or the handbook section on Kernel Configuration Files:
@@ -21,7 +21,7 @@
 cpu		I486_CPU
 cpu		I586_CPU
 cpu		I686_CPU
-ident		GENERIC
+ident		HARIPOONCHAI
 
 # To statically compile in device wiring instead of /boot/device.hints
 #hints		"GENERIC.hints"		# Default places to look for devices.
@@ -32,7 +32,7 @@
 #
 # env		"GENERIC.env"
 
-makeoptions	DEBUG=-g		# Build kernel with gdb(1) debug symbols
+#makeoptions	DEBUG=-g		# Build kernel with gdb(1) debug symbols
 
 options 	SCHED_ULE		# ULE scheduler
 options 	PREEMPTION		# Enable kernel thread preemption
@@ -76,7 +76,6 @@
 options		FLOWTABLE		# per-cpu routing cache
 #options 	KDTRACE_HOOKS		# Kernel DTrace hooks
 options 	INCLUDE_CONFIG_FILE     # Include this file in kernel
-
 # To make an SMP kernel, the next two lines are needed
 options 	SMP			# Symmetric MultiProcessor Kernel
 device		apic			# I/O APIC
@@ -87,6 +86,7 @@
 # Bus support.
 device		acpi
 device		eisa
+#
 device		pci
 
 # Floppy drives
@@ -99,6 +99,14 @@
 device		atapicd		# ATAPI CDROM drives
 device		atapifd		# ATAPI floppy drives
 device		atapist		# ATAPI tape drives
+device		atapicam	# ATAPI CDROM drives from nautilus-cd
+				# burner
+###
+#
+# change from ataisa to isa
+#
+device		isa		# ISA bus support
+#
 options 	ATA_STATIC_ID	# Static device numbering
 
 # SCSI Controllers
@@ -201,6 +209,7 @@
 # supported by the puc(4) glue driver, uncomment the following
 # line to enable it (connects to sio, uart and/or ppc drivers):
 #device		puc
+device		puc
 
 # PCI Ethernet NICs.
 device		de		# DEC/Intel DC21x4x (``Tulip'')
@@ -235,7 +244,6 @@
 device		re		# RealTek 8139C+/8169/8169S/8110S
 device		rl		# RealTek 8129/8139
 device		sf		# Adaptec AIC-6915 (``Starfire'')
-device		sge		# Silicon Integrated Systems SiS190/191
 device		sis		# Silicon Integrated Systems SiS 900/SiS 7016
 device		sk		# SysKonnect SK-984x & SK-982x gigabit Ethernet
 device		ste		# Sundance ST201 (D-Link DFE-550TX)
@@ -294,7 +302,6 @@
 device		bpf		# Berkeley packet filter
 
 # USB support
-options 	USB_DEBUG	# enable debug msgs
 device		uhci		# UHCI PCI->USB interface
 device		ohci		# OHCI PCI->USB interface
 device		ehci		# EHCI PCI->USB interface (USB 2.0)
@@ -337,3 +344,65 @@
 device		fwip		# IP over FireWire (RFC 2734,3146)
 device		dcons		# Dumb console driver
 device		dcons_crom	# Configuration ROM for dcons
+
+##
+# postgresql
+##
+options SHMMAXPGS=65536    
+options SEMMNI=40    
+options SEMMNS=240    
+options SEMUME=40    
+options SEMMNU=120    
+###
+# disable for a moment on jan 22 2010
+# reenable on jan 28 2010
+###
+     
+     
+#     
+# firewall, nat, transparent proxy 
+#     
+     
+options IPFIREWALL    
+options IPFIREWALL_VERBOSE    
+options IPFIREWALL_VERBOSE_LIMIT=100	#limit verbosity
+options IPFIREWALL_FORWARD    
+options	IPFIREWALL_NAT		#ipfw kernel nat support
+##
+# disable on Feb 22 08:57:00 2010
+##
+#options IPFIREWALL_DEFAULT_TO_ACCEPT	#allow everything by default
+##
+# reenable since firewall enable to yes on startup generic kernel
+# resulted in panic if firewall_enable set to yes
+#
+# but now is okay so re disable again, apr 04, 2010
+#
+##
+# disable on Feb 22 08:57:00 2010
+##
+
+options IPDIVERT    
+     
+options	IPFILTER		#ipfilter support
+options	IPFILTER_LOG		#ipfilter logging
+options	IPFILTER_LOOKUP		#ipfilter pools
+
+
+# LIBALIAS. To build an ipfw kld with nat support enabled, add 
+options	LIBALIAS
+
+# Link aggregation interface.
+device	lagg
+
+#options         NETGRAPH                # netgraph(4) system
+#options         NETGRAPH_BLUETOOTH              # ng_bluetooth(4)
+#options         NETGRAPH_BLUETOOTH_SOCKET       # ng_btsocket(4)
+#options         NETGRAPH_BPF
+#options         NETGRAPH_BRIDGE
+
+device	sound
+device	snd_hda
+device	snd_ich
+options 	SC_HISTORY_SIZE=400	# number of history buffer lines
+device		pass		#CAM passthrough driver
[wmc] /sys/i386/conf#
```

And finally, about ports, is there anyway to trace which one is the scapegoat ?

Many thanks once again for all answers.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 21, 2010)

jotawski said:
			
		

> ```
> +# change from ataisa to isa
> +#
> +device		isa		# ISA bus support
> ...



Not clear what you're doing there...



> And finally, about ports, is there anyway to trace which one is the scapegoat ?



I have ideas, but please put start a new thread for that because it's almost certainly not related to the reboot problem.


----------



## jotawski (Nov 23, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> Not clear what you're doing there...



I am trying to solve my problem with sound card at that time but totally failed.  Is that cause my machine to this point, unable to reboot ?

Many thanks indeed for your times.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 23, 2010)

jotawski said:
			
		

> I am trying to solve my problem with sound card at that time but totally failed.  Is that cause my machine to this point, unable to reboot ?



Probably not, but testing it is the only way to really know.  Start with the GENERIC kernel.  kldload(8) lets you load kernel modules at boot or later, and you don't have to rebuild a kernel.

As far as a custom kernel, you can include the GENERIC kernel and use nodevice and nooption to turn off things you don't need.  See config(5).


----------



## jotawski (Nov 23, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> Probably not, but testing it is the only way to really know.  Start with the GENERIC kernel.  kldload(8) lets you load kernel modules at boot or later, and you don't have to rebuild a kernel.
> 
> As far as a custom kernel, you can include the GENERIC kernel and use nodevice and nooption to turn off things you don't need.  See config(5).



You mean simply write

```
include GENERIC
nodevice blabla
nooption blabla
```
and save as HARIPOONCHAI and do a 
	
	



```
make KERNCONF=HARIPOONCHAI kernel
```
 at /usr/src as usual ?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 23, 2010)

jotawski said:
			
		

> You mean simply write
> 
> ```
> include GENERIC
> ...



Pretty much.  Setting the kernel name with ident is a good idea.  The new kernel config is just the changes from GENERIC; a lot less to check, usually.


----------



## UNIXgod (Nov 24, 2010)

When you compile your own kernel you want to name it the same name as the machine.

As for your sound issue. (this will work with GENERIC)

try this:
`# kldload snd_driver`

This will load all the drivers

`# cat /dev/sndstat`

this should give enough info as to what to tie to /boot/loader.conf. If your unsure of the output post it here for further assistance.

To test your speakers you can simply try this command:

`% cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp`

That will create white noise through the speakers. Be careful and make sure the volume is at a low level to avoid injury to your ears. 

I hope this information helps.


----------



## jotawski (Nov 25, 2010)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> When you compile your own kernel you want to name it the same name as the machine.
> 
> As for your sound issue. (this will work with GENERIC)
> 
> ...



Many thanks indeed.  I will start a new thread instead of this one but for this moment, here is a result of the first two commands


```
You have new mail.
[wmc] ~# kldload snd_driver
[wmc] ~# cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2009061500/i386)
Installed devices:
[wmc] ~# vidcontrol -P < /dev/ttyv7 > mysound.scr
 
[~] %
```

Once again, many thanks for all helps and hints.


----------



## jotawski (Nov 25, 2010)

[Solved]
Please mark this as solved.


----------

